# Pakistan - Dubai cruise



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From The Peninsular, Quatar-

_Pakistan-Dubai cruise liner set for launch 

KARACHI • The first luxury cruise liner service between Pakistan and Dubai is set to begin operating in November, a Pakistani shipping official said yesterday. 

The service is a joint venture between a Greek cruise liner company and Gulf Dream Cruise Company, which is owned by a US citizen of Pakistani descent, said Miran Mohiuddin, director of the Pakistani state Ports and Shipping agency. "We are expecting Gulf Dream Cruise Company to start operations with a UAE registered ship-Dream Princess-on a weekly basis," Mohiuddin said. 

The initial fare for a round trip will be $549. The ship will take two days to travel from Karachi to Dubai. It will dock in Dubai for a day and then return to Karachi. _ 

Rushie


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Luxury Cruise?*

Dream Princess is the old Song of Norway, built by Wärtsilä in 1970 for $14.5 million as one of the three ships contributed to the formation of Royal Caribbean Cruise Line. Yes the price is correct; you can see how the guys who entered the cruise industry in the early days made a fortune. Lengthened and eventually sold to Airtours as Sundream in 1996 for $40 million. When Airtours were on the brink of bankruptcy in 2004, they sold there entire cruise fleet. Sundream was bought by Louis Cruise Lines then went through Israeli ownership into a UAE operation. (Forget politics – this is business). A luxury cruise operation? Well I suppose it is better than a dhow!
I am sorry if I sound a little cynical about the fringe operators in the cruise industry.

Fred


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Possibly be a slightly better trip than on the old Hain Steamship pilgrim ships.


----------



## cecilmigdal (Oct 13, 2006)

*Dream.*

Hello Rushie,
I was on the DREAM in August,and had a great 5 day cruise.However,ALL the signs on the ship,were in English and Hebrew.Some poor sod(s) must have had one heckava job removing them all,and then in a few months,putting them back up again.
She is a great ship,and am thinking of doing another cruise on her.
Compliments of the season.
Cecil.


----------

